# Fresh Or Hesh?



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

What's your opinion? What do you rock?
for those of you confused let me give you the definitions.
FRESH- tall tee's and over sized baggy pants, and lots of rap.
HESH- v-neck shirts and tight pants, usually customized by yourself by sewing in the inseams.

Whats your opinion? What one do you think is ridiculous and what one do you prefer your self?


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

ellery said:


> What's your opinion? What do you rock?
> for those of you confused let me give you the definitions.
> FRESH- tall tee's and over sized baggy pants, and lots of rap.
> HESH- v-neck shirts and tight pants, usually customized by yourself by sewing in the inseams.
> ...


i think both are ridiculous and make the person wearing that style look...dumb. i like things a little baggy because i need the room for comfort and have big legs from a lot of martial arts in my past, too tight doesnt look right on a guy. too baggy is just dumb.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

same i go in between comfortable fitting but not like a walking pile of cloth


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

ellery said:


> What's your opinion? What do you rock?
> for those of you confused let me give you the definitions.
> FRESH- tall tee's and over sized baggy pants, and lots of rap.
> HESH- v-neck shirts and tight pants, usually customized by yourself by sewing in the inseams.
> ...


Both are rediculous and completely fashion driven and unpractical. If "Hesh" is short for Hessian, whoever calls tight pants and v-necks that is a moron. Hessian is the word used to describe the Death Metal Culture. Chains, leather, spikes, the color black, Long hair, goatees, combat boots, tats all these are things that could be considered Hesh. What you described is some sort of Emo crap. Kids these days.....


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

I have no idea what the hell you are babblin about but i would say anything even remotely associated with this jargon must be ridiculous.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

ellery said:


> usually customized by yourself by sewing in the inseams.


WTF stupidest post of the season award.. why does this stink of someone trying to sell something :dunno:


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> I have no idea what the hell you are babblin about but i would say anything even remotely associated with this jargon must be ridiculous.


lol owned 
/10char


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I wear clothes that fit. :dunno:


----------



## Sobek305 (Nov 13, 2008)

Spam

............................. Nuff Said. Lol


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oh what a start to my day.

one post in and i already feeling like slapping someone with a stupid arsed smiley face on them.....

what a drag.

yeah i like to wear v-necked lycra skin tight t's with a chicago bulls logo with baggy denim jeans.... they're baggy coz they're full of Uzi you mofo, coz every south central gangster bastard goes to jib mammoth. 

and i have Nike swooshes all over my arse. i be full on fresh hesh yo! fo shizzle.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't know a lot of people who work for a living that would be caught dead in either. It doesn't make much sense to waste money on clothing that would make you lose all credibility with your colleagues......


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Actually I prefer PROLE style -- for those of you not quite hip enough, that means a burlap sack tied with a piece of rope, garbage bags taped to my feet and a hollowed out melon on my head -- 'cause even proletariats think about safety. And instead of apres I just head back to the colony where I till the frozen fields then go home to some nice cabbage soup. STEEEEEEEZY


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

i rock a mix of both, kinda mixing post-rock and rap, perfect combo, and verry unique style, you deffenetly get notice and you please both crowds  ... i think everyone should just rock there own styles and not need to hate on others, even if there style's wake


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i like styles but i just rock what works for me


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

well thats just not steeze


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I wear clothes that fit. :dunno:





PaoloSmythe said:


> oh what a start to my day.
> 
> one post in and i already feeling like slapping someone with a stupid arsed smiley face on them.....
> 
> ...





mag⋅net⋅ism;110144 said:


> Actually I prefer PROLE style -- for those of you not quite hip enough, that means a burlap sack tied with a piece of rope, garbage bags taped to my feet and a hollowed out melon on my head -- 'cause even proletariats think about safety. And instead of apres I just head back to the colony where I till the frozen fields then go home to some nice cabbage soup. STEEEEEEEZY


hahahahahaha lol


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

ellery said:


> What's your opinion? What do you rock?
> for those of you confused let me give you the definitions.
> FRESH- tall tee's and over sized baggy pants, and lots of rap.
> HESH- v-neck shirts and tight pants, usually customized by yourself by sewing in the inseams.
> ...


For any comments wished to made in the future, please write down your question and hand it to me for approval. Less chance this way of someone on here tracking you down and beating you with a shovel.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

NEITHER. Both look ridiculous. I like my stuff just a little baggy/loose fitting for room to move with normal t shirts underneath and a normal beanie. None of that tight v neck or tall baggy tee and sock-like beanie crap.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Neither. Just a little baggy. And my orange hat i got for 2$!


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

i dont have an opinion, but i personally wear pants around my ass and a tee shirt down to my knees. 
just how i do it, ones not better than the other. its what you like. 
just be comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree with someone who said earlier, who cares about what people are wearing, so much hating going on in snowboarding these days about clothing and shit like that. If you can ride well no-one gives a fark what your riding in. 

And to contradict myself, personally I think you have to be a pretty good rider to pull off wearing all that tight shit. And I have it sorted myself, I will buy stuff kinda loose fitting, then in a couple years it will be fitted.

Personally I ride in looser clothes, because I feel more comfortable and have more mobility than riding in tight clothes. 

On another note I think too far at either end of the scale looks quite silly










Next Level Gangster Steeeze



> Actually I prefer PROLE style -- for those of you not quite hip enough, that means a burlap sack tied with a piece of rope, garbage bags taped to my feet and a hollowed out melon on my head -- 'cause even proletariats think about safety. And instead of apres I just head back to the colony where I till the frozen fields then go home to some nice cabbage soup. STEEEEEEEZY
> 
> 
> > Awesome.
> ...


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I mix them both. I wear baggy ish tees, tighter pants, but not skin tight, and definately a beanie that fits. If you've ever heard of miami thunder sort of like that.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

http://bp2.blogger.com/_JmpkIMgnzIE/RyrmJ1r7eII/AAAAAAAAFT4/OC84-wt3uuQ/s400/john-galiano-012.jpg

http://www.hogwild.net/images/Misc/fashion-crazy/fashion-brokeback-collection.jpg

http://www.hogwild.net/images/Misc/...-monster-from-looney-toons-70s-bush-pubes.jpg

I think I can rock either one of these...:laugh:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

paul07ss said:


>


QFT. and the OP is a retard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

*What I rock.....*

Whatever is clean..... Mostly live in pj


----------

